# Would You Be Open To Dating Someone From Social Anxiety Forums?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Would you be open to dating someone from social anxiety forums?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have in the past


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe I already am teehee


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I would, and would want to get to know them first via messages and Skype. Also a chance for a friend that understands the condition you have if you both don't work out. It seems the normal women I tried to be friends with or date would tell me nothings wrong with me. I think they said that because they didn't want me to feel like I didn't belong.

@Kevin001

How did it go, would you do it again?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm honestly passed that point and I don't have the desire or energy to pursue such things. Being someone's significant other is just another responsibility/job title that I have no desire for. Constantly being judged, compared and evaluated for not being the ideal spouse or living up to some sort of expectation of what one should be.

However I'd love to create some friends on here.... It sucks like hell having no one to confide in but yourself.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yes I would. 

I personally don't suffer from SA but its not something that would put me off dating someone who has. Who knows, them having SA may or may or not cuase issues in the longer term, just as much as my personality may for them, but if we clicked and enjoyed each others company then I would give it a chance without too much thought.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm honestly passed that point and I don't have the desire or energy to pursue such things. *Being someone's significant other is just another responsibility/job title that I have no desire for. Constantly being judged, compared and evaluated for not being the ideal spouse or living up to some sort of expectation of what one should be.*
> 
> However I'd love to create some friends on here.... It sucks like hell having no one to confide in but yourself.


Indeed. Never had any experiences pertaining to this manner, and not sure if I ever want to. Feels tiring just pondering about it..... bleh.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I wish. I guess I turned everyone off with my posts. If I thought about it earlier I probably would have been posting completely differently. I guess I have to look for another forum and come up with a different user name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Little Cloud (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure. My only reservation is that if I dated someone with SA, would we just enable each other to continue huddling away from the world? I think I would prefer someone who gives me a different perspective of life and help me change to be a better person.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd be open to it, but:
a) I'm quite reserved, I'm not going to fill my profile, like many do. I can disclose privately, but why would anyone be interested in the first place?
b) I still haven't see anyone from my coutry.
So... it's not gonna happen.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Currently in a relationship with someone from here. It's working out fine.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

causalset said:


> I wish. I guess I turned everyone off with my posts. If I thought about it earlier I probably would have been posting completely differently. I guess I have to look for another forum and come up with a different user name. Any suggestions?


Yeah, and I was one of your biggest critics with those.

I don't see though why you need to move on elsewhere, just give your posts a bit more thought and try to vary them somewhat, and try to be helpful and more light hearted at times. I don't think too many people will hold grudges.

I wouldn't make your main aim of being on these forums to get yourself a girlfriend though.

PS, I know I talk a lot of ****, but I do vary the **** I talk about and believe it or not I have tried to be helpful many times as well :laugh:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Used to be. Not so much anymore, though.

It's all good, because no one from a social anxiety forum would want to date me, either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would probably not meet anyone from any internet forum IRL. Too much potential for things to go horribly wrong. I can't go to the bathroom without pissing on the wall. I'm not going to meet a complete stranger from the internet for any reason and trust that everything will be just fine.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Used to be. Not so much anymore, though.
> 
> It's all good, because no one from a social anxiety forum would want to date me, either.


Comon, tehuti! Can you stop saying no one would ever want to *insert sentence or word* with you either?

I have said this before, but this mindset has to go if you want to get anything in this world.

Try it for 1 month, please. Try to not think it, and try to not write it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> yes I would.
> 
> I personally don't suffer from SA but its not something that would put me off dating someone who has. Who knows, them having SA may or may or not cuase issues in the longer term, just as much as my personality may for them, but if we clicked and enjoyed each others company then I would give it a chance without too much thought.












Normie! Get away, get away!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea, finding someone like me sounds awesome!

(I already am  )


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

This thread is mine!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Normie! Get away, get away!


I`ll be paying a visit to you real soon, but you have to invite me in first.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I would love to make friends with people but I think I would prefer dating someone who didn't have social anxiety. I've gotten over most of my social anxiety so I think I'd like to be with someone who's the same, that way I could learn from him and he can help me become even more open. Two people with social anxiety... it's like two introverts, you'll always be isolated from the world, but together. Wouldn't it be better to get a new approach from someone who didn't have SA? Those are just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

birddookie said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> How did it go, would you do it again?


Went well . Meh I would just be smarter with my decisions. My faith was shaky back then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Specific individuals yes. Unfortunately though as your poll reminds me, I can't date people for the same reason I can't vote in your poll + many, many other reasons.

Yeah I'm too dysfunctional really.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I probably would, not that I think it's very practical or anything.

There was a girl who lived a town over from me who I was talking to for a while. She was very nice and patient with me, but I wouldn't meet her because I'm a dysfunctional wreck.

So, in theory, yes; in actuality, no. If it's an LDR, then even LESS likely.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm open to many impossibilities. I'm currently entertaining myself with the notion of having two heads. I like the idea of always having someone to talk to, because I get lonely. Assuming they had the same sort of personality, I think we'd get along famously since I enjoy my own company. Plus, we could share each other's clothing, which is a total win. Things might get messy if one of us develops feelings for the other, though, and it's not reciprocated. Who wants a jealous second head stalking them on social media?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I definitely would but I doubt anyone would feel the same way towards me  lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would probably not meet anyone from any internet forum IRL. Too much potential for things to go horribly wrong. I can't go to the bathroom without pissing on the wall. I'm not going to meet a complete stranger from the internet for any reason and trust that everything will be just fine.


 There are, however, certain people on this forum who I feel some sort of weird connection to that I never really felt for anyone else.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> yes I would.
> 
> I personally don't suffer from SA but its not something that would put me off dating someone who has. Who knows, them having SA may or may or not cuase issues in the longer term, just as much as my personality may for them, but if we clicked and enjoyed each others company then I would give it a chance without too much thought.


Sus y? >


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Sus y? >


If only my latino sweetheart would have me but I fear my three nipples and glass eye would put her off.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> @ Impedido10 I thought you & SFC01 already were. SFC01 will be flying over there at some point.


no, he's my son, not a favourite one, or one I like to admit being related to but still mine, my mistake.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

No-one I know of here is anywhere near my ideal type of friend, let alone someone I'd be interested in dating. They would have to be a very particular person, and quite frankly that person doesn't even exist.

I don't think I'd want to be with someone who has social anxiety anyway. What would be the point? We'd probably only ever communicate through messages/emails and never meet in person.

That and I don't see the point. I've somewhat admired a few people on here from their posts and how they sound in their profiles, but at the end of the day, I'm not one for friendships or relationships.

(Btw, non-binary people are members of this forum too. I didn't vote because none of the options applied to me.)


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure how you can say no and not feel like a hypocrite. I mean damn, at least hold yourself to your own standards.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I'm not sure how you can say no and not feel like a hypocrite. I mean damn, at least hold yourself to your own standards.


 Being a hypocrite in this world is like joining a big club with lots of free stuff and member benefits.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Natalie460 said:


> I would love to make friends with people but I think I would prefer dating someone who didn't have social anxiety. I've gotten over most of my social anxiety so I think I'd like to be with someone who's the same, that way I could learn from him and he can help me become even more open. Two people with social anxiety... it's like two introverts, you'll always be isolated from the world, but together. Wouldn't it be better to get a new approach from someone who didn't have SA? Those are just my thoughts on it.


That is something you will learn over time in what you want. Congrats on getting over most of your social anxiety, and yeah it's hindered me on dates. I also didn't know at those times that I had social anxiety. I just thought oh it's a woman I'm attracted to, preparing to feel like I have the plague in 3, 2....



Kevin001 said:


> Went well . Meh I would just be smarter with my decisions. My faith was shaky back then.


Great to hear! You live and you learn. If your faith isn't shaky now, maybe you can rekindle the flame.:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

birddookie said:


> Great to hear! You live and you learn. If your faith isn't shaky now, maybe you can rekindle the flame.:grin2:


If God wants it maybe so :stu


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

The results on the poll so far are pretty interesting =) I wonder how much a persons online behavior changes if they're looking to date other members? I've only been here about a week, so I hadn't even considered it until now. LOL, maybe I should have mentioned some of my positive attributes instead of describing faults? Haha, oh well. 

My answer was yes, but there is a big asterisk to it. I haven't mentioned it thus far in a post, but I'm pretty picky when it comes to relationships and friendships. It's not that I think highly of myself, but I'm a big believer that friendships and relationships should enrich the lives of both participants. If I met the right person though, I feel like we could work on our SA together and encourage ourselves to pursue other goals we hopefully share.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If they lived nearby I suppose. But the chance of finding someone where there is a mutual attraction AND they live nearby is close to zero. Never mind the fact that most people on SAS are 15 years younger than me. 

Not keen on long distance relationships. Those almost never work out. Might be more motivated if they lived in a country I'd like to move to- Australia. Most SASers live somewhere similar to Butt****, Kansas though. I'll pass on that.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

this forum has the full spectrum of people, from wonderful to hideous troll. I think the general rule seems to be the people who put themselves down the most are the most wonderful. its the inverse SASsiness rule lol.

so yes there are people I would totally date and people id like to be friends with and people I would totally not want to meet ever.

but there aren't enough members from new zealand and none of those have ever shown much interest in me.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't do online relationships


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's complicated.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I most certainly would. You only live once.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I most certainly would. You only live once.


*gulp* Good luck out there.... *Watches you go off into the scary forest of creepy illusions where there exists the valuable treasure....*


----------



## pens66 (Mar 31, 2018)

I would be interested in potentially dating someone from here. I live in PA so if there happen to be any women out there near me who feel the same, let me know. 

That being said, I do agree with some of the posts that two introverts/SA people could potentially not be the best since neither person might want to leave their comfort zone


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely but, be warned, I'm ugly. I'm not putting myself down. I'm just telling the truth and letting it be known, right now.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

Don't mind making friends here and seeing where it goes.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeah definitely.. lol! To me it's like a fantasy to be able to date a girl with social anxiety no matter how big it is even if it's extreme and has gone far lol.. but she has to be a little pretty at least I guess..


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure. As long as 1) they are somewhat near me (ha!), 2) we connect on more a level than just simply being a member of this forum, and 3) they aren't completely controlled by their social anxiety and would be willing to step out of her comfort zone. I hate crowds and doing a lot of stuff and when I'm alone I prefer to be at home...but if I'm with somebody I prefer being out and doing enjoyable stuff.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think if it was going to happen it would've already have happened by now.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Depends on how severe their sa is.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I would if she lives in my area.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I have in the past, and I would do so again. (depending on the person of course)


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes, why not?


----------



## HarmonicOscillator (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm surprised at the number of people who have dated someone from this forum. I didn't know people on here did that. How often does it happen?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I already have


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

I still believe in the equalness of a relationship of a couple both going through SA. That's the best match there could ever be. 

Anyways, not here but a couple other sites to do with similar topics I met some people, though they showed that potential to me and I just wasn't interested in them. Though i am sure one day ill meet someone who will at least understand SA or something, i hope.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Normie! Get away, get away!


:b Funny


Ominous Indeed said:


> This thread is mine!


:O :b



3stacks said:


> I definitely would but I doubt anyone would feel the same way towards me  lol


One day I'll say, "see, you were wrong and I was right" (the day you find someone is into you and you are into them as well).



SFC01 said:


> If only my latino sweetheart would have me but I fear my three nipples and glass eye would put her off.


3 of them? :O so sexy :O 
You are making me feel a bit lesbian with this nipple post lol kidding :b


----------



## KySupreme (May 24, 2017)

Honestly, I've met some of the coolest people IRL on similar sites. Try opening up to each other! There's someone out there for ALL of us and yes I mean ALL of us.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I didn't fill the poll because there is not a _maybe_ or _unsure_ option, although if I meet someone that I like, I'm sure they really love me and would be nice to me as I would be good for them too, I wouldn't care where I met them.

Actually, since some years ago I thought that the best for me was to start off with an online/long distance "something", so we could slowly transition to RL after I felt comfortable, secure etc, but things aren't that way, it's equally stressing, it's equally demanding etc and it adds a whole new dimensions of problems.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> One day I'll say, "see, you were wrong and I was right" (the day you find someone is into you and you are into them as well).


 Ah I doubt it but I appreciate that


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I can't. Doesn't matter if I'm open or not.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

causalset said:


> I wish. I guess I turned everyone off with my posts. If I thought about it earlier I probably would have been posting completely differently. I guess I have to look for another forum and come up with a different user name. Any suggestions?


Lol

Yes, pretend to be a good person, that will work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe if make good sandwiches.  :lol

But to be honest, most people are too far away and my life is not in a good way.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Ms kim said:


> Lol
> 
> Yes, pretend to be a good person, that will work.


Its not about being a bad person, its about feeling sorry for myself. If/when I would be in a relationship I would no longer feel sorry for myself, so that would be irrelevant. But people wouldn't believe me if I say this (even though its the truth) so then the next best thing I could do is to just refrain from showing I am sorry for myself while single, and thats something most people do anyway. I mean you don't see people go around whining even though I am sure they have things to whine about, too.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No. I’d never date someone online. Especially not an atheist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> No. I'd never date someone online. Especially not an atheist.


Phew don't be unequally yoked :squeeze


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Phew don't be unequally yoked :squeeze


hehe my mom said this to me when I started seeing someone I met on here. 

I get her point now, though. It's just hard sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> hehe my mom said this to me when I started seeing someone I met on here.
> 
> I get her point now, though. It's just hard sometimes.


Yeah lol its just not wise as a christian. My whole life revolves around God so dating someone who doesn't and potentially marrying them wouldn't work. We need people to run the race with .


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I would date someone from here, male or female. They would have to live in the same general area as me though, I don't do long distance relationships.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

1. Long distance, 0.0000001% chance given the lasting scars from the time I tried that before. 

2. Someone who lived locally, yeh, sure, anxiety is like nothing in terms of character flaws / problems.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> 1. Long distance, 0.0000001% chance given the lasting scars from the time I tried that before.
> 
> 2. Someone who lived locally, yeh, sure, anxiety is like nothing in terms of character flaws / problems.


1.

How far away was it mate ? Like other country or other end of the country ?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> 1.
> 
> How far away was it mate ? Like other country or other end of the country ?


Other country, video (skype wanking) only.

Same country but distance would be worth consideration. Small country.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Other country, video (skype wanking) only.


Really haha, I would feel even more stupid than I look doing that !!

What was the other guy doing :grin2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If they were close and kind of nice, definitely. I prefer shy people anyway.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

It's happened two, technically three times, and I would. Compatibility is more than just disorders.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

eh, i would but i feel like we would both be just in our own little realm not reaching out to others. while that may be a quiet and peaceful relationship with few chances for jealousy (the guy or girl getting flirted with), since both of them would be so closed off, it would be a pretty rough ride considering they can't get outside advice during hard times and there wouldn't be any way to take a "break" since they have nobody else to go to. basically, it has ups and downs, and i would be willing to try it, but i'm not sure lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

C137 said:


> You're a good looking guy. I think you should give yourself more credit.


I dunno I just don't see that or anyone wanting me but what can you do right? :blank


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

and if i did, it would have to be someone nearby lol, idk if i can handle one with a person several states away lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

C137 said:


> Well I hope the nice people here are helping and supportive. That's all we can be. I think a lot people here have fallen into hopelessness. I had a brief amount hope only to have it shattered. So maybe you're right I don't know.


I hope so too  thanks for the support, I appreciate it!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Those results are poetry.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. would be cool if it worked out, then we have an interesting story. probably.


----------



## xMichellaneousx (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey I would like to be your friend  
Or a friend with anyone nice and kind really


----------



## xMichellaneousx (Apr 13, 2018)

But in all actual honesty I just joined this website today in the hopes of making real life friends and find a boyfriend with whom I could relate to. Wrtiting out concerns and worries will help but I want to talk to people who also struggle with anxiety because you come from a common ground and you can relate more easily. 
Also I'm not having luck finding a unattached man for a boyfriend due to my anxiety. Would you like to chat? *wink*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Edited: I changed my mind and voted and I can still see the results, I just didnt know I had to click, so silly haha



C137 said:


> Those results aren't surprising.


I thought the results were interesting, there are more girls that voted they are in a relationship with someone they meet here than boys, just for one, but still. And there are more guys in relationships than girls (zero by now).


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nah. I want girls that are online friends, though. That's really why I'm here, lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If I hadn't been left with this feeling from the last time, I'd be much less wary of it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely not!


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Anythings Possible.


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

I absolutely would be, provided that the girl is otherwise what I'm looking for (curious, playful, imaginative, not too experienced in love).


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

xxDark Horse said:


> Would you be open to dating someone from social anxiety forums?


I'm God. I don't date.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

scarpia said:


> I'm God. I don't date.


So you're like a 13.8 billion year old virgin then?!

Woah dude...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Really haha, I would feel even more stupid than I look doing that !!
> 
> What was the other guy doing :grin2:


You know full well.  and you looked magnificent.

Nah, I mean it wasn't just wanking sessions, like what me and you had, I got very emotionally involved for such a long distance, ended very horribly.

In practical terms though, I certainly wouldn't have an issue with an anxiety sufferer. Disorders I wouldn't care about:

Social anxiety
GAD
OCD (depending on severity)
Mild depression (pushing it)
General weirdness (fine)
AvPD

The rest is just going to be carnage. Though pretty sure some level of insanity would be required. I don't actually think I am in any fit state for dating anyway these days, so I would be very cautious.

Half the reason I bothered going to all those groups was to sniff out someone with mild insanity like me, but all I found there were old people, tatooed men with anger problems (more what you are looking for). The one person I did find there who I found attractive (and found me attractive) was of a disorder not on the list, it never got going, and I am glad it didn't.

But mild levels of insanity esp of a similar nature to my own probably a good thing.

LDR though. Ugh.


----------



## ensconce (May 8, 2010)

I don't really like the whole idea of dating. I'd need to be friends with someone first and then pretty much have my mind made up about whether I'd want them to be my girlfriend before I confessed to having feelings for them.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

For me it's not about how or where we met, it's about the person, so yes i would.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> You know full well.  and you looked magnificent.
> 
> Nah, I mean it wasn't just wanking sessions, like what me and you had, I got very emotionally involved for such a long distance, ended very horribly.


Ok mate, this isnt a pm now you know.

:smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Ok mate, this isnt a pm now you know.
> 
> :smile2:


Hah


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Hah


but thanks for the memories !! just dug out some old footage Bob - you in that lingerie, why the hell did I ask you to do that for !! Funny looking back at though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an intimate relationship with my cat tree.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't date anymore, doesn't matter where or how.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I guess so, it's not something I'd actively look for though.

Also 'public poll'... all the girls that voted yes are going to get so much private message spam :lol


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Sure, but I doubt anyone would want to.


----------



## incognitofreak (Mar 6, 2018)

Long-distance is pretty tough.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

incognitofreak said:


> Long-distance is pretty tough.


Yeah it's very difficult unless one if you is flexible and is able to find a job to live closer.


----------



## incognitofreak (Mar 6, 2018)

andy0128 said:


> Yeah it's very difficult unless one if you is flexible and is able to find a job to live closer.


Haha, I probably could, but how do you really get to know someone long-distance to begin with? Like I think people just look at it as an "online relationship" and don't really plan to meet.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

incognitofreak said:


> Haha, I probably could, but how do you really get to know someone long-distance to begin with? Like I think people just look at it as an "online relationship" and don't really plan to meet.


You have to visit them during holidays and weekends.


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, sure, why not. No reason to disconsider it. Although, I'm not sure I would really be able to enjoy a purely online/long-distance relationship, even outside of SAS. If they were close by it might be different.

But, realistically, I think I would have to meet someone who is extroverted enough to offset my inhibition. Otherwise, the relationship would probably go nowhere.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I'd be great, I've already talked to a few awesome girls here.

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it if someone hasn't alreay, if anyone here is open to try a relationship I'm down. Who better than someone who understands your struggles and can even help you with your anxiety.


----------

